# Indoor shoot



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

There is more to indoors than arrow diameter.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

c_m_shooter said:


> There is more to indoors than arrow diameter.


Amen to that..


----------



## dleach1407 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes. Watch the pros. Even the pros pick up points because they have fat arrows, points they would have missed with skinny arrows. Why not have every possible advantage? I shoot easton super drive pro 27s indoor. Almost everyone in my league shoots 27s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Long ago (we are OLD now) I shot my 1st perfect 300 round with Aluminum 1716 shafts, fingers & recurve (my brother did the same several times). That's about 1/3 the size of a fat 2712. Now 50+ years later I am going to try my 1st fat shafts this winter (2712s, 30" & 300 grn points with 4" FEATHERS, slight helical) We will see. BUT, I've been to many indoor competitions over the years (this does make a difference for most) I would shoot what you have so you won't have to be "tuning" something new. Start making decisions after being there & seeing others tackle. ENJOY it & good luck...


----------



## ConnorC247 (Oct 23, 2021)

I would recommend fat arrows probably 23 diameter invade you do and usa where that is the biggest allowed, but as the other said there is a lot more than just arrows and most of that it you. You have to stay in it mentally and don’t let a bad shot affect your shooting and the best thing to do is focus on your current shot and keep thinking “just one perfect form shot”. Oh and also make sure to have a good time and don’t take things to seriously


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm finding the 27 size arrows are more difficult to be consistent with than 23 size arrows. Being older I only shoot 50#, so the stiffness is hurting it seems


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> I just signed up for my first ever state indoor championship.. I guess they are shooting 15 ends 450 total points. Right now I shoot B.E Rampage, .204. 400 spline.
> 
> My question is, would you recommend building some big fat arrows for indoor? Would I also get them in 400.
> 
> Ty


I agree with others that there is more to indoor than arrow diameter but... you can't deny the advantage of fatter shafts.

This being said, it comes down to what sanctioning body your State Championship follows or YOU will participate in most often.

NFAA allows for 27's but USA Archery only allows 23's as max diameter.

My target arrows are:

Kill'n Stix Tournament XL (27/64") - NFAA and Vegas style events

Kill'n Stix Tournament (23/64") - USA Archery 18m/25m

Kill'n Stix Micro LT (.165") - Any outdoor target event (NFAA 900 or 50m FITA)


----------



## Tailpipe44 (5 mo ago)

Steve72xring said:


> I'm finding the 27 size arrows are more difficult to be consistent with than 23 size arrows. Being older I only shoot 50#, so the stiffness is hurting it seems


Good point, and it is one that I wanted to bring up. (40x avg here so no sharpshooter)I am shooting a 50# bow 29DL and have a set of 350 26's and a set of 400 23's both 29 c2c. Now I shot the slightly stiffer 26's with 130 point weight with ok results, I am not an excellent shooter, and I tend to have preignition movements on some shots that can effect arrows. I am also new to indoor and I have shot a couple rounds with the 26's and only one with the 23's. I am going to start tracking data but based on feel, I think the 23's are a little more forgiving and consistently for me when I have these preignition movements but time will tell. Something tells me that a 23 may be more forgiving when accidentally torquing the bow too but that's just me thinking out loud...

I have heard sooo many people say that spine does not matter for indoors but from a feel standpoint alone, it's definitely different. So at this point I don't really have an idea as to why everyone doesn't shoot a ps26 or 27 that is spined for them at 350-400 vs a 150 - 250 spine you so commonly see being shot of 50-60 lb bows.

Question, I know Mike Schloesser and some others shoot 23's at all events even where 27's are allowed. Is this only for inside outs? or does he sacrifice the diameter for forgiveness?

Would love to hear others input. Thanks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Tailpipe44 said:


> Question, I know Mike Schloesser and some others shoot 23's at all events even where 27's are allowed. Is this only for inside outs? or does he sacrifice the diameter for forgiveness?
> 
> Would love to hear others input. Thanks.


Outside of scheduling issues (WA event tied into a non-WA event, USA team trial event before or after a tourney, etc) I'd imagine its due to that they shoot the same scores. I've never seen a difference in scores between 22's/23's and 27's; on average the x counts tend to be more consistent with 23. 2315's are pretty hard to beat indoors...


For the OP

As far as running fatshafts for indoors; do they help? Yes. Are they needed? No. Are there more benefits to fatshafts than just the ability to cut lines? Very much so.

For your first indoor season I would say stick with what you have. If you are enjoying it and want to get more serious with it, then I would look into getting some midsize (22 or 23 series) fat shafts.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

When shooting my compound (disclaimer…I am first and foremost an Oly archer), I shoot 23’s for everything. Why? Because other than optimizing, you are one and done on tuning. Also they are legal for any event, whether it’s USAA, NFAA, ASA. I subscribe to the K.I.S.S. method. I’m not an elite level archer to think that one or two points are critical. I personally feel if I have to count on line cutters to do well, then I’m not a very good archer.


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

OP- can I ask, what type of scores do you shoot on a 450 round? And how consistent are you with those scores?


----------



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

15strand said:


> OP- can I ask, what type of scores do you shoot on a 450 round? And how consistent are you with those scores?


I've never shot one. On my club will do a 900 shoot once a month and I'm usually about 835. Field rounds I shoot around 512.. I'm definitely new to all this. I'm 52 years old shots from 3D tournaments last year had a good time, so I'd figure I'd try some indoor.


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> I've never shot one. On my club will do a 900 shoot once a month and I'm usually about 835. Field rounds I shoot around 512.. I'm definitely new to all this. I'm 52 years old shots from 3D tournaments last year had a good time, so I'd figure I'd try some indoor.


Ok, got it. Here’s my advice (fwiw)— fat shafts are probably not going to significantly change your placing in the up coming tournament. Adversely, they may actually lower your score for a little while, while you get used to them and tune for them. However, over time you should see a benefit of a couple/few points per round. Personally, I didn’t see an advantage in shooting them until I was consistently in the 290’s on a Vegas round. If you’re committed to the game, and plan on shooting a good amount of indoor over time, then it’s a worthy investment. You may just want to shoot the up coming tournament with your current set up and switch after.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is an absurd answer that will make no sense to most and to be transparent even my buddies don't all understand it.

I like thinner shafts and actually shoot very good scores with them. Here is how it works for me.

I picture my arrow going through the center of the X. I see my arrow in the center and not touching the circle, an Inside Out. In my twisted mind that is more possible with a skinnier arrow. I guess to me it's like drawing a line with a sharp pencil vs a crayon.

My best score in a major was a 300/59 shooting Fatboys. A 23 is as big as I could see myself shooting.


----------



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

OhWell said:


> Here is an absurd answer that will make no sense to most and to be transparent even my buddies don't all understand it.
> 
> I like thinner shafts and actually shoot very good scores with them. Here is how it works for me.
> 
> ...


23's is what I'm going with. Just waiting for them to show up. Black Eagle ps23


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just imagine shooting a perfect 300 with a 1614 or 1716 Aluminum shaft, cut to proper length, fingers & a recurve.. Oh how the game has changed.


----------



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

So I practiced in my backyard. Shot 1,3,2..seems 1 is high left, 3 high right, 2 more centered. Any feedback would be great. Ty


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> So I practiced in my backyard. Shot 1,3,2..seems 1 is high left, 3 high right, 2 more centered. Any feedback would be great. Ty


Try changing your sequence. It looks to me like you are wanting to center your shot on the paper. I know that might sound crazy but if you come from shooting a single spot or shooting for groups you need to retrain your mind to focus on the X you are after with each shot.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> Just imagine shooting a perfect 300 with a 1614 or 1716 Aluminum shaft, cut to proper length, fingers & a recurve.. Oh how the game has changed.


So have the targets !!!


----------



## Trav30x (Feb 7, 2018)

Look at the groups on each target 90% of your misses are just out the top on all three spots. Only one low arrow that looks like it was a one off "dip bang". Indoor archery is a game of high averages. If you move your sight up a few clicks and lower your impact point you could easily pick up a few points. You want the x in the center of your group for the greatest probability of hitting it.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

OhWell said:


> So have the targets !!!


The only thing for the 300 is the X. Size is still the same + the 5 spot.. I wonder how many here have shot an indoor Chicago target round. The indoor mulit colored face, 20 yards & 16 ends of 6 arrows (96 total). Now that was an event & I shot many back in the 70s...


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> The only thing for the 300 is the X. Size is still the same + the 5 spot.. I wonder how many here have shot an indoor Chicago target round. The indoor mulit colored face, 20 yards & 16 ends of 6 arrows (96 total). Now that was an event & I shot many back in the 70s...


The USA Archery 18m three spot I shot last weekend has a tiny 10 ring. The 10 is about the size of a penny.


----------

